# Recommendation for hotel in Belfast with family room



## huskerdu (16 Feb 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a hotel in Belfast with family rooms suitable for 2 adults and 3 kids.


----------



## helllohello (16 Feb 2010)

check out the premier inns - they have 2 hotels in belfast - cheap and clean. http://www.premierinn.com/en/home.action
the one in waring street has no onsite parking, not sure about the other one.


----------



## huskerdu (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. 

Premier Inns look very good, if they allow the 5 of us to share a room. The website says no, but I might try them by phone.


----------



## so-crates (20 Feb 2010)

Might not be quite what you are looking for but the [broken link removed] does apartments. I found them both reasonable and comfortable. Have stayed in the Mews apartments twice.


----------



## clownie (21 Feb 2010)

Got a good deal on the culloden hotel 2 years ago. 2 interconnecting rooms (for the price of one)/ Also stayed in premier inn. Staff were lovely and hotel clean etc but not the same amount of room.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Apr 2010)

so-crates said:


> Might not be quite what you are looking for but the [broken link removed] does apartments. I found them both reasonable and comfortable. Have stayed in the Mews apartments twice.



Thanks for the recommendation. Just back from a 2 day stay. 

As you say, reasonable and comfortable. Perfect base for a family weekend.


----------

